
Real Estate Agents Are Weaponizing Snapchat - dwaxe
https://backchannel.com/snapchat-grows-up-and-moves-into-a-tasteful-2-5-million-manse-14845b6d2a21?source=rss----d16afa0ae7c---4
======
sotojuan
The irony of this article is that it touches on younger people disliking older
people using SnapChat, yet the article itself reads like your mom trying to be
hip and using "youth slang" that barely any young people actually use.

------
softawre
Oh man this guy is trying way too hard to be hip.

~~~
mywittyname
I think it's more the author than the subject.

------
forgottenpass
_Millennials, get ready to barf rainbows: As older people get onto Snapchat,
they’re bringing their older ways and interests._

gg, Medium blogger. Years after the annoyance that Snapchat is filling up with
users promoting a brand, it's different now because I'm also ignoring brands
that I'm not in the demo for?

~~~
strictnein
> "Millennials, get ready to barf rainbows: As older people get onto Snapchat,
> they’re bringing their older ways and interests."

I'm not even convinced that the stats they list show that. To me, they just
show that those aged 25-34 are continuing to use the app after they make their
35th orbit around the sun. People turning 35 this year are the first
millennials (born in 1981).

~~~
disgruntledphd2
Being born in 1981, I've always been horribly confused about that. I kinda
felt that the whole millenials thing got started way after I was in my early
twenties. I thought I was supposed to be Generation X for a while, or
Generation Y or maybe a millenial. It's terribly vexatious ;)

But yeah, the stats (from comScore and their browser toolbars) could represent
a lot of different things here, and the sampling variability is likely to be
high.

~~~
beachstartup
i was born in 83. i used actual rotary phones when i was a kid. then getting
an answering machine with a tape in it was a big deal. i don't know what the
cutoff is, but anyone who's done those things shouldn't consider themselves a
millennial.

to me, a millennial is basically someone who doesn't remember what life was
like before all the tech we have now, specifically cell phones (not even smart
phones), and broadband.

~~~
castratikron
I consider the cutoff to be people who don't remember how the world was before
9/11, which would probably be people born after 1996 or so.

------
brickmort
In other news, Google searches for 'Manse' shoots up 4000%

------
cylinder
Such a poor title. Kept reading thinking it was going to be about Snapchat
moving into a mansion for its new headquarters.

~~~
hammock
@dang Can we change the title to the title of the page? "Real Estate Agents
Are Weaponizing Snapchat"

"Snapchat Grows Up and Moves into a Tasteful $2.5M Manse" is not working.

~~~
sctb
Sure, we've updated the title.

------
castratikron
What's a manse?

It takes this piece several paragraphs to get to the point. tl;dr people are
using Snapchat to sell real estate.

~~~
ralfd
Thanks. The article lost me after a few meandering paragraphs.

~~~
strictnein
You didn't need to know about his 5:30am workouts to keep his "dadbod" at bay?

